# New Nicolai Ion-14



## Herman9t9t9 (16. März 2011)

As seen on chinese facebook yesterday:

New Nicolai Ion!!!


https://picasaweb.google.com/111325462000902628549/16Mrt2011#

Greetz. HJ


----------



## trailterror (16. März 2011)

...als zusatzprodukt zum ion? Wie offizell ist denn das?

Welchen einsatzzweck soll das rad abdecken? Einen freerider (afr) gibts doch schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2011)

The current Ion ST with shorter chainstays and with a maximum of 150 mm adjustable rearwheel travel would have been much better. The prototype looks awkward. Too beefy and too much metal for only 160 mm in the rear.


----------



## sluette (16. März 2011)

looks like a mixture between AM / ION and due to the small damper / rear travel maybe a new 4X frame ?


----------



## schnubbi81 (16. März 2011)

neues ufo??


----------



## Herman9t9t9 (16. März 2011)

I have contacted the Nicolai dealer in the China region, his comment:

Hi, Sorry I'm in Taipei bicycle show,
3/16~19 very busy, I work for NICOLAI distributer in great China,
The bike is My special order, I give them the gromentry and spec in my idea, And karl Nicolai says the racing team is also want a similar biike,There was Helius 4x,but stand over is too high to asian people, After four months I just resive the "ION-14", Karl says its the first one, I love it, The bike have 2 spec, in 4x or bike park, max rear travel 125mm with 200mm suspention(e-e) ,I tuned the fork to 130mm, frame weight is 3.5kg(excl shock) now the complete bike is 14.0kg, Not test ride yet. hope this gonna help. 


Geometry:

1. 4X setting
Shock = 200x51mm, rear travel position 1 = 100mm, rear travel position 2 = 115mm
agressive 4x headangle (68,5°), low standover height, short wheelbase, short chainstays, 0mm BB height
suits perfect to 100mm travel forks

2. Bikepark setting
Shock = 200x57mm, rear travel position 1 = 115mm, rear travel position 2 = 125mm
slacker headangle (66,5°), same low standover height, short chainstays, +14mm BB height (with 140mm fork)
suits perfect to 120-140mm travel forks


----------



## dreamdeep (16. März 2011)

Hier steht nun näheres zum Ion14. Auch krass, das AFR wird durch das Ion18 abgelöst 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512245


----------



## trailterror (16. März 2011)

Afr gabs doch noch gar net sooo lang, oder?


----------



## Brummaman (16. März 2011)

voll hässlich das Ding .... selbst für nicolai Verhältnisse


----------



## marco2 (16. März 2011)

Sieht irgendwie aus, wie ein AM, bei dem der Hauptrahmen auf dem Kopf steht. 

Was das bringen soll? Der Schwerpunkt bleibt bei einem so hohen Umlenkhebel doch fast gleich und das Oberrohr ist unwesentlich tiefer als beim AM. Wenn es den Hebel vom Ion hätte, würde das mit dem mehr liegenden Dämpfer schon mehr Sinn machen.

Aber wenigstens muss sich jetzt niemand mehr über das AM aufregen, weil es nach Bikemagazin-Einteilung ja ein Enduro ist. Halt, oder ein Super Enduro? Oder doch ein Light Freerider?


----------



## 525Rainer (16. März 2011)

die frage ist wie short die chainstays sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. März 2011)

Das neue Nicolai finde ich mal richtig gut!!! So etwas wollte ich mir 2008 als Custom-Helius Slope/FR mal anfertigen lassen, war mir aber aufgrund der ganzen Extras zu teuer und die Überstandshöhe oder auch die Kinematik wäre trotzdem nicht akkurat gewesen - für meinen Geschmack grosse Klasse das Nicolai da mal nachlegt!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. März 2011)

kann man die sitzstreben hoch und runter verstellen ?


----------



## Condor (17. März 2011)

Hehe, klingt ja fast so, alsob meine Gebete von Sommer 2009 erhört wurden... 

Für mich kommts zu spät, da hat ein Banshee Spitfire den Bedarf perfekt gedeckt, aber vllt verpasst ja Nicolai so nicht komplett den neuen Markt.


----------



## softbiker (17. März 2011)

ION18!   EEEndlich


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2011)

Wenn die Wippe noch ein wenig filigraner wird dann ist die Kiste der Hauptgewinn.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2011)

kann mir jemand erklären, was an einem Ion 14 bzw 18 anders oder besser sein soll, als am Helius AC oder AFR?

die Federbeinanlenkung sehe ich noch selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (17. März 2011)

Hier gehts nicht um besser sondern um schöner. Mich hat beim ST als auch heute beim AFR seit je her dieser Umwerferknubbel gestört. Das ION war mir bisher einfach zu schwer bzw. zu grob. 
Aber ein ION18 mit ebenfalls 180-200 mm Federweg hinten dazu ein leichterer Rohrsatz und ne neue Zocchi 66, ahh... sabber... ich sehs schon vor meinem geistigen Auge. 
DASS Gerät zum Parkbügeln


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2011)

also auf dem Bild aus Taiwan hat der Rahmen die Gussets des AM

ein Ion hat keine Umwerfermontagemöglichkeit
warum sollte da nicht auch ein Umwerferdom hin müssen?
beim Ion is das Sitzrohr auch vor dem Tretlager montiert.
bei Federwegen > 170mm wirst du um ein versetztes Sitzrohr nicht drumrum kommen...

bisher sehe ich nur in der Federbeinanlenkung den Unterschied...




softbiker schrieb:


> Aber ein ION18 mit ebenfalls 180-200 mm Federweg hinten dazu ein leichterer Rohrsatz und ne neue Zocchi 66, ahh... sabber... ich sehs schon vor meinem geistigen Auge.
> DASS Gerät zum Parkbügeln



leicht und ne Marzocchi in einem Bike?

du kannst dir doch Custom alles bei Kalle wünschen
das letzte neue Ion in der Galerie hat z.B. nen leichten Rohrsatz


----------



## stuk (17. März 2011)

Also schöner als ein Helius finde ich das Ding nicht.

technisch macht es Sinn was spezielles für 4X,slopestyle,Parkgespringe etc. anzubieten.
Straffe Federwege zum Abdrücken, kurze Radstände/steile Lenkwinkel zum Drehen dennoch stabiel und somit schwer. (Nachfolger zum ufo DS ??)

Zum "FR/AM/Enduro-touren/Trailriding" oder einfach Biken wird es die Heliusmodele mit mehr Komfort und breiteren Einsatzbereich ja weiterhin geben.

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

mich persönlich wurmt es  nur,- warum solche "neuheiten" erst in asien vorgestellt werden...  
 
und dann über umwege in D. landen.


oder lieg ich daneben ?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2011)

Ich fand es zuerst auch irgendwie schade, das über solche Umwege zu erfahren. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist der Sinn von Messen, dass Neuheiten vorgestellt werden, in diesem Fall trifft es jetzt halt Taipei. Auf der Eurobike gibt es ja bestimmt auch wieder was


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2011)

wobei das Ding noch sehr nach Vorserie aussieht...


----------



## Freerider85 (17. März 2011)

Bin dann ja mal auf das ION 18 gespannt.
Das ION 14 ist aber eins der hässlichsten Bikes die ich je gesehen habe. Hoffentlich wird das ION 18 anders. Das Auge fährt ja mit


----------



## softbiker (17. März 2011)

Also ich war bisher schon immer der Meinung dass ein vernünftiges 180er Bike im Repertoir von N fehlt.
Ich gestehe mich hat das AFR nie voll überzeugt, zumindest optisch nicht.

Das ich einen leichteren Rohrsatz fürs ION haben kann ist mir durchaus bewusst, nur wer will denn immer diese custom-Aufpreise zahlen. Ob es Sinn macht dem Standard-Ion einen leichteren Rohrsatz zu verpassen sei dahingestellt. Es wurde schließlich nicht umsonst mit nem schweren Rohrsatz konstruiert, vom Fortschritt der Materialien mal abgesehen.

Zum Thema Veröffentlichung kann ich nur sagen: Wofür ist eigentlich eine Messe da? Nicht umsonst ist eine Messe die Plattformvorstellung für Neuheiten, für was soll sie sonst gut sein. Oder habt ihr schon mal gesehen, dass Mercedes eine neue Wahnsinnskarre im Internet vorstellt bevor Sie Ihren Coup auf der Messe enthüllen. 

Und zum Thema Marzocchi sag ich nur, probiert die neue RC3 TI EVO aus, dass Teil mag viel. etwas schwerer sein als die Fox aber die Funktion ist endlich wider SAHNE.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Zum Thema Veröffentlichung kann ich nur sagen: Wofür ist eigentlich eine Messe da? Nicht umsonst ist eine Messe die Plattformvorstellung für Neuheiten, für was soll sie sonst gut sein. Oder habt ihr schon mal gesehen, dass Mercedes eine neue Wahnsinnskarre im Internet vorstellt bevor Sie Ihren Coup auf der Messe enthüllen.
> .



"entschuldignug" ich hab nich gewusst das in Taipei messe ist. 

konzentriere mich gerade voll und ganz auf  den "Tag der offenen Tür beim Bike Bauer"


----------



## softbiker (17. März 2011)

Weist du denn momentan gerade irgendwas

Den Rest muss ich gerade runterschlucken, nachdem du hier quasi am Drehort des Schweißpornos bist und ich hier beim arbeiten sitzen muss.

Viel Spass und mach ordentlich Bilder, damit ich auch was zum glotzen habe.

Danke und Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Weist du denn momentan gerade irgendwas
> 
> Den Rest muss ich gerade runterschlucken, nachdem du hier quasi am Drehort des Schweißpornos bist und ich hier beim arbeiten sitzen muss.
> 
> ...



ich sitze genau wie du aufe arbeit,- 
ca. 200 km. von Lübbrechtesen weg.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um besser sondern um schöner.



Mich erinnerts irgendwie an Frankenstein.....war ja auch irgendwie ein Teilemix
Aber Schönheit ist ja relativ

G.


----------



## stuk (17. März 2011)

vielleicht hat kalle dieses ding ja auch nur gebaut, damit die kopierer aus fernost was zum brutzeln haben was dann nicht funktioniert und schlecht aussieht......
abwarten was wann wie von N umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. März 2011)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir nicht besonders, aber die Bezeichnung nach dem Federweg gefällt mir super. Endlich braucht nicht mehr darüber diskutiert werden, was ein am wiegen darf.


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finds dennoch hässlich...hoffentlich wird das noch...


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finds dennoch hässlich...hoffentlich wird das noch...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, so wie es Hier Kritik hagelt 

ich glaube das Die das bis zur Eurobaik hinbekommen


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, so wie es Hier Kritik hagelt
> 
> ich glaube das Die das bis zur Eurobaik hinbekommen



Na, lass uns das mal hoffen


----------



## de´ AK77 (18. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Na, lass uns das mal hoffen



ich denke auch das DIE Nicolaianer DAS bis zur Eurobike hinne bekommen ein gewohnt optisch/technisch ansprechendes Konzept auf die Beine zu stellen.

so long


----------



## Mayhem (29. März 2011)

Für mich schaut es wie eine Fehlgeburt aus! Gefällt mir ncht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (3. Mai 2011)

Es gibt neues vom Ion-14!

Sieht doch ganz anständig aus in dieser Ausbaustufe 
Me like! Bin mal sehr gespannt auf die 18er Version...












Ist das jetzt der "Äblöser" UFO DS?

Mehr bei Attitude Bikes:
http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/nicolai-ion14-4x-trail/


----------



## sluette (3. Mai 2011)

druckstreben und ulh in raw und ich würd's nehmen...


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2011)

hässlich wie die nacht


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es zwar besser als den Proto der auf der Messe gezeigt wurde, aber richtig stimmig ist es imho optisch noch nicht. Der Umlenkhebel ist einfach zu lang, dadurch stehen die Druckstreben zu hoch und der Dämpfer steht zu steil. Vermutlich braucht es das für die Steifigkeit vom Hinterbau, aber das Mehrgewicht für fettere Kettenstreben fände ich beim ION14 nicht tragisch.


----------



## stuk (3. Mai 2011)

wenns noch krumme rohre hätte könnte es ein alutech sein.....


----------



## pfalz (3. Mai 2011)

nö, schön isses nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2011)

Ich finds gar net mal so schlecht. Mit conehead scheint so langsam doch einzug in die n palette zu bekommen


----------



## Schwabi (3. Mai 2011)

ich finds auch gar nicht mal so übel.
nur die dämpferaufnahme am umlenkhebel könnte gemacht sein wie am helius.
also eine seite mit gewinde, damit die hässliche mutter nicht mehr gebraucht wird.
funktioniert an der vorderen dämpferaufnahme ja auch wunderbar.

und meiner meinung nach könnten an allen modellen die zughalter am unterrohr viel weiter vorne angebracht werden, damit die leitungen nicht immer so rumschlackern.


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2011)

Ich trau es mich kaum zu sagen, aber es wird immer besser


----------



## Schwabi (3. Mai 2011)

was wird denn da noch kommen... ein ion 16 oder 18?

hat das ion 14 vielleicht 120/140mm travel?
ein nächst grösseres mit 160/180mm wäre toll.


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2011)

Ein i18 so weit ich weiss, welches das afr wohl ersetzt. Das ion 16 heisst wohl helius am


----------



## Schwabi (3. Mai 2011)

demnach würd ja das ion 14 auch helius AC heissen ;-)

also ich denke schon dass es gerne auch verschiedene modelle (verschiedene geometrien,kinematiken) geben darf und geben sollte die sich im federweg überschneiden.


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2011)

Hast wohl nicht ganz unrecht...icg glaub mich zu erinnern, dass es trotzdem kein ion 16 geben wird


----------



## Schwabi (3. Mai 2011)

ich würde jedenfalls eins mit 160/180mm toll finden.
weil 200/220 bedient ja dann das ion ST.
dann wär ja alles von 120 bis 220 wunderbar abgedeckt.


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte man noch dazu sagen, das das Rad auf Facebook als ION14 4x bezeichnet ist.


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Mai 2011)

Das NICOLAI "Ion 14 4X" in Äktschn (Whyex Productions,_ David SCHULTHEISS_):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23633782"]NICOLAI "Ion 14 4X" at the Sprint Avalanche Lyon La Sarra[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte meine Meinung auf der vorherigen Seite revidieren. Mittlerweile gefällt es mir. Hat wohl ne Zeit gebraucht, sich an den neuen Look zu gewöhnen


----------



## some.body (17. Mai 2011)

Hier das Tech-Sheet https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...OHgtZU9xazA4dHc&hl=en&authkey=CLm4iaYK#gid=39 ... falls es jemand noch nicht gefunden hat 

Und ein ION 18 ist auch schon in Arbeit: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...OHgtZU9xazA4dHc&hl=en&authkey=CLm4iaYK#gid=42


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Schade dass das ION 14 so ein hohes Tretlager hat. 

Das ION 18 hört sich aber richtig gut an, wenn jetzt noch das Gewicht stimmt, muss ich wohl mein Sparschwein schlachten


----------



## some.body (17. Mai 2011)

Na mach' mal langsam. Ich denke bei beiden Rahmen wird sich noch was aendern. Das Spreadsheet wird im Moment bearbeitet.


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

wird das ION 18 das neue AFR?

Geometrie Details / geometry details		
Lenkwinkel / head angle		65°
Sitzrohrwinkel / seat angle		73,5°
Tretlagerhöhe zu Achse / bottom bracket height to axle		10 mm
Hinterbaulänge / chain stay lenght		431 mm
effektive Kettenstrebenlänge / effective chain stay lenght 		431 mm
Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size s-l)		30,9 mm
Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size xl)		30,9 mm
Gabel Referenzmaß /fork reffering measurement		565 mm
Federgabelvorstand / fork offset		45 mm
Reifendurchmesser / tyre diameter		685 mm
Dämpfer-Einbaulänge / shock absorber lenght		222 mm

der sitzwinkel gefällt mir
aber is das tretlager nich n bissel tief?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> aber is das tretlager nich n bissel tief?


Neeee, blos nicht. Könnte gerne noch tiefer


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

du darfst gerne mal mein Fanes im Trail pedalieren...


----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2011)

Ich finds i14 nach wie vor schön  gibts schon irgendwelche pics zum i18??


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> du darfst gerne mal mein Fanes im Trail pedalieren...



Das sowieso, wenn wir das mit der Tour endlich hinbekommen 
Wobei das Fanes mit 354mm angegeben ist, so liegt mein AM in der aktuellen Einstellung auch (355mm). Das AC ist nochmal ein gutes Stück tiefer (ca. 343mm).

Aber ich mags tief, für das bessere Handling nehme ich gerne den ein oder anderen Aufsetzer in Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (18. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist's auch auf der Homepage: http://www.nicolai.net/152-0-ION+14.html
Die Infos sind allerdings noch etwas spaerlich


----------



## der-gute (18. Mai 2011)

Schei**e, da muss ich wohl meine Meinung ändern...

sieht in der final Version gar nicht so übel aus.

Verdammt ;-)


----------



## some.body (18. Mai 2011)

So isses. Hier noch ein schoenes Fotos von der Nicolai Homepage:


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Mai 2011)

Ich find es optisch mittlerweile ganz nett, leider ist das Bike zu sehr auf einen Einsatzzweck (4X) abgestimmt und lässt Vielseitigkeit missen.

Ein echtes Ion ST (Short Travel) wäre hier m.E. spannender gewesen.

Und irgendwie stört mich der unendlich lange Umlenkhebel und die daraus resultierende Dämpferposition, allerdings gefällt mir das tapered Steuerrohr 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich find es optisch mittlerweile ganz nett, leider ist das Bike zu sehr auf einen Einsatzzweck (4X) abgestimmt und lässt Vielseitigkeit missen.
> 
> Ein echtes Ion ST (Short Travel) wäre hier m.E. spannender gewesen.



Das sind wir ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das sind wir ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung



Ich fall um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. Mai 2011)

obwohl ST schon verbraucht ist...


----------



## stuk (19. Mai 2011)

ich habe das so verstanden, daß die (neue) ion-familie als "reine gravity-geräte" also spezial für DH,Slopestyle,4x,FR/Local-DH gedacht sind. Reine Abfahrtsgeos, keine Umwerfer,noch stabieler und somit ein wenig schwerer. Für Vielseitigkeit, (FR-)-Touren etc. wird es ja weiterhin die Heliusfamilie und die UFO/Nonius-Geschichte geben.
Wird für jeden also was dabei sein


----------



## US. (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hab da auch wenig Hoffnung, daß das Ion 18 als universeller Freerider zu gebrauchen wäre.

Beim Ion 14 steht das Sitzrohr zwar gerade auf dem Tretlager, ein Umwerfer scheint dennoch nicht montierbar.
Und ob Platz für einen E-Type-Umwerfer ist?

Warten wirs mal ab.
Was mir schon gefallen würde, wäre der flache Lenkwinkel in Kombination mit Cone-Head und Tapered-Gabel. Also flacher Lenkwinkel ohne Angle Set.

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## N-Rider (25. Mai 2011)

Das Ion 18 wird denke ich das Helius AFR ersetzten. Im Ordergenerator von Nicolai taucht es jedenfalls nicht mehr auf. Laut Produktionsplan sind noch 42 Helius AM/AC/RC/*AFR* bestellbar.


----------



## cycophilipp (25. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich find es optisch mittlerweile ganz nett, leider ist das Bike zu sehr auf einen Einsatzzweck (4X) abgestimmt und lässt Vielseitigkeit missen.
> 
> Ein echtes Ion ST (Short Travel) wäre hier m.E. spannender gewesen.
> 
> ...



4X fährt man ja nicht bergauf?!? ;-)

Na, der lange Umlenkhebel ist wirklich nicht schön imo


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Mai 2011)

N-Rider schrieb:


> Das Ion 18 wird denke ich das Helius AFR ersetzten. Im Ordergenerator von Nicolai taucht es jedenfalls nicht mehr auf. Laut Produktionsplan sind noch 42 Helius AM/AC/RC/*AFR* bestellbar.



Das Ion 18 kann man jetzt schon ordern (ist aber noch eine ganzschön holprige Konfiguration), da bin ich drauf gespannt   Mein AFR muss ja ganz schön schei%e sein, wenn das Modell nur zwei Jahre durchgehalten hat 

Und das ebsche Lambda ist immer noch im Order Generator


----------



## vinc (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs

der Order Generator befindet sich, genauso wie die Tech Sheets, momentan noch im Umbau. 
Wir werden das ION 18 ebenfalls mit ordentlichem tech Sheet und allen nötigen Informationen "launchen". 

Viele Grüße


Vincent


----------



## lassereinböng (30. Mai 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> 
> Wir werden das ION 18 ebenfalls mit ordentlichem tech Sheet und allen nötigen Informationen "launchen".
> ...



Kannst du dazu schon einen ungefähren Termin nennen?


----------



## Nicolai-Bikes (6. Juni 2011)

Bei den Dirtmasters in Winterberg konnte am Wochenende das Ion 14 das erste mal getestet werden.

Der Bike Bauer hat das Ganze fotografisch festgehalten:


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2011)

ich habs auch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-dog (6. Juni 2011)

Was solls den kosten?


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juni 2011)

Das könnte, neben dem ION 18, ein ganz grosser Wurf werden - der Rahmen bietet soviele Vorteile gegenüber der Helius-Reihe. Mir hats ja von Beginn an gefallen 
Wann kommen denn die Geo-Daten?


----------



## trailterror (6. Juni 2011)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...HgtZU9xazA4dHc&single=true&gid=39&output=html


Von welchen vorteilen sprichst du denn?


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Link Trailterror! Hmmm ... Geo könnte theoretisch noch agressiver sein ...

Ich wollte vor ca 3 Jahren ein Bike wie mein jetziges, habe deswegen bei Nicolai wegen Custom-Geo angefragt, auf Basis des Helius FR. Einige Dinge bezüglich der Geometrie waren nicht gut umsetzbar, ganz zu Schweigen von der Kinematik, weshalb ich mich anders entschieden habe.

Wenn ich mir das Ion-14 so anschaue ist es recht nahe an dem, wo ich damals hinwollte: Ein verspielter Slope/Freeride-Alleskönner mit 13 - 16cm Federweg, low and slack, bergauf mit etwas Kompromissbereitschaft. 
Für den Fall könnte ich viel einfacher die Geo verändern, ohne das die Federung gross beeinflusst wird, da die Dämpferanlenkung nicht mehr am Oberrohr klebt. Desweiteren ist der Rahmen schön niedrig, spart Gussets und Gewicht. Der Dämpfer ist tiefer im Rahmen, also etwas tieferer Schwerpunkt. Die ION-Dämpferanlenkung erlaubt sicherlich auch mehr Spielraum in der Kinematik (Progression/Federweg), da die Anlenkung nicht wie beim Helius so "statisch parallel" zum Oberrohr laufen muss. Das lässt mehr Spielraum bei der Dämpferauswahl/Hinterbauabstimmung, wenn man verschiedene sinnvolle Anlenkungen hat. Eventuell sogar mit mehreren Winkeloptionen über die Dämpferanlenkung ...


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Juni 2011)

Abgesehen vom eventuell tieferen Schwerpunkt und eventuell erhöhter Steifigkeit durch den fetteren Hebel will mir nix einfallen.
Überseh ich irgendwas?

Stärkere Endprogression könnte noch sein.


----------



## trailterror (6. Juni 2011)

Hey, gerngeschehen  bin zufrieden wenn ich ab und zu helfen kann, schliesslich wurd ich auf dieser seite auch schon mächtig informiert, so wie grad eben auch wieder von dir


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juni 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom eventuell tieferen Schwerpunkt und eventuell erhöhter Steifigkeit durch den fetteren Hebel will mir nix einfallen.
> Überseh ich irgendwas?
> 
> Stärkere Endprogression könnte noch sein.


Ich bin kein Hinterbauexperte, aber ich glaube, der Gestaltungsspielraum der Hinterbaukinematik unabhängig von der Geometrie dürfte durchaus grösser sein als beim Helius, wo man z.B. das Oberrohr nicht beliebig absenken kann ohne Auswirkung auf die Dämpferanlenkung. 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass das ION eine viel eher einsetzende Progression haben dürfte, nicht nur Endprogression, das ist aber nur Mutmassung gepaart mit Halbwissen


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habs auch drauf.




Isch a


----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ...Die ION-Dämpferanlenkung erlaubt sicherlich auch mehr Spielraum in der Kinematik (Progression/Federweg), da die Anlenkung nicht wie beim Helius so "statisch parallel" zum Oberrohr laufen muss. Das lässt mehr Spielraum bei der Dämpferauswahl/Hinterbauabstimmung, wenn man verschiedene sinnvolle Anlenkungen hat. Eventuell sogar mit mehreren Winkeloptionen über die Dämpferanlenkung ...



also abgesehen vom tieferen schwerpunkt kann ich da jetzt keine vorteile sehen. wenn die dämpferaufnahme am rahmen die gleiche wäre wie beim ION ST würde ich dir zustimmen, das ION 14 hat doch aber die gleiche wie das HELIUS AM. da für's AM mittlerweile auch unterschiedliche aufnahmen angeboten werden bietet es sehr wohl eine möglichkeit der individuellen dämpferanpassung. ich könnte mir vorstellen das die aufnahmen sich beim ION14 nicht wesentlich ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> also abgesehen vom tieferen schwerpunkt kann ich da jetzt keine vorteile sehen. wenn die dämpferaufnahme am rahmen die gleiche wäre wie beim ION ST würde ich dir zustimmen, das ION 14 hat doch aber die gleiche wie das HELIUS AM. da für's AM mittlerweile auch unterschiedliche aufnahmen angeboten werden bietet es sehr wohl eine möglichkeit der individuellen dämpferanpassung. ich könnte mir vorstellen das die aufnahmen sich beim ION14 nicht wesentlich ändern.


Wie gesagt, reine Mutmassung meinerseits, bezüglich der möglichen Kinematiken als auch der möglichen Geometrien!!! 

Man kann ein leichteres Oberrohr verbauen, da die Dämpferkräfte ins Unterrohr geleitet werden. Meines Wissens baut Nicolai die eh schon etwas kräftiger. Dazu kürzeres Sitzrohr ohne Gussets, eventuell leicht kürzere Druckstreben - da kommt, neben dem tieferen Schwerpunkt, vielleicht noch zwischen 200 bis 500 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss am Rahmen hinzu, ohne Stabilitäts- oder Steifigkeitseinbußen.

Aber selbst wenn das neue ION keinerlei Vorteile hätte, finde ich persönlich es deutlich ansprechender als die Helius-Serie, das ist allerdings Geschmacksache


----------



## cycophilipp (7. Juni 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass das ION eine viel eher einsetzende Progression haben dürfte, nicht nur Endprogression, das ist aber nur Mutmassung gepaart mit Halbwissen



Halbwissen - genau, täusch dich nicht, die Kinematik zu sehen, das können nur wenige... ich auch nicht... da wäre ein Datenblatt bzw. n Diagramm der beiden Hübe gegeneinander aufgetragen, sehr sinnvoll...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> vielleicht noch zwischen 200 bis 500 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss am Rahmen hinzu, ohne Stabilitäts- oder Steifigkeitseinbußen.


Das kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen. Wenn ich mir das ION14 so anschaue, denke ich eher dass die neue ION Serie etwas schwerer als die Helius Serie werden wird. Selbst wenn die Wandstärke vom Oberrohr etwas dünner ausfallen könnte, fällt das kaum ins Gewicht. Dafür benötigt das ION das zusätzliche CNC Teil zur Umlenkhebelaufnahme und Versteifung zwische Sattel- und Unterrohr.
Die Verstrebung am Sattelrohr könnte auch nur dann wegfallen, wenn das Oberrohr höher angesetzt wird, womit sich die Überstandshöhe erhöht. Das wird sicherlich so auch nicht der Fall sein (s. ION st).


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2011)

Mit Verlaub, ich habe keinerlei Behauptungen aufgestellt, ich mutmasse nur! 
Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich dieses Bike weiter entwickelt


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juni 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich dieses Bike weiter entwickelt


Ich auch, vor allem auf das ION18


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2011)

Eben. Derzeit ist das ION 14 ja offensichtlich noch im Proto-Status, ausserdem ist es bislang die 4X/Slopestyle/Shorttravel-Version. Wenn eine AM/Trail/Enduro-Variante angedacht ist, könnte das nicht minder interessant werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> ... ich mutmasse nur!
> Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie sich dieses Bike weiter entwickelt



mutmassungen finde ich gut, ist immer spannend wie unterschiedlich solche designs interpretiert werden. 
und gespannt bin ich auch auf die ION serie



NoStyle schrieb:


> Eben. Derzeit ist das ION 14 ja offensichtlich noch im Proto-Status, ausserdem ist es bislang die 4X/Slopestyle/Shorttravel-Version. Wenn eine AM/Trail/Enduro-Variante angedacht ist, könnte das nicht minder interessant werden.



hier gab's doch irgendeinen bericht (von nuts???) der aussagte das die neue nomenklatur direkt auskunft über den federweg gibt, also ION14 = 14cm Federweg. somit gehe ich davon aus das die kiste so bleibt wie sie ist. denke mal die AM/FR variante wird das ION18...


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2011)

ich denke, dass die ION-Reihe eher für die Gravity-/Bikeparkfraktion sein soll, wärend die Helius Reihe für's Treten gedacht sind.


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, AM bleibt bei der Helius-Serie, da die N-Definition von All Mountain, wie bekannt, einen Allrounder voraussetzt â die Ions sollen ja als Gravity-Spezialisten fungieren. Soweit ich mich erinnere besagt der oben erwÃ¤hnte Bericht, dass sich die Zahl auf das GabelreferenzmaÃ beziehen soll. Das Ion18 wid also wohl als Freerider daherkommen (wobei das fÃ¼r mich auch eine brauchbare Bergaufperformance voraussetzt). Wennâs vorgestellt wird, will ich es auf jeden fall mal gegen mein AFR vergleichen â vorausgesetzt, es Ã¤hnelt dem Ion ST (kÃ¼nftig Ion20) und sieht um ULH, Federbein und DÃ¤mpferaufnahme nicht so missglÃ¼ckt aus wie das Ion14. Ja: es mag mir immer noch nicht gefallen


----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...Soweit ich mich erinnere besagt der oben erwähnte Bericht, dass sich die Zahl auf das Gabelreferenzmaß beziehen soll. ...



korrekt !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8115612&postcount=1


----------



## NoStyle (7. Juni 2011)

Hast Recht Sluette, da habe ich tatsächlich etwas durcheinander geworfen, sorry!
Was soll ich sagen - ein ION-14 mit maximalem Federweg, Sitzwinkel minim steiler, Tretlager etwas tiefer, travelbare 16cm Gabel bei ca. 65er Lenkwinkel wäre meine reizvolle Interpretation des Ganzen


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Juni 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Hast Recht Sluette, da habe ich tatsächlich etwas durcheinander geworfen, sorry!
> Was soll ich sagen - ein ION-14 mit maximalem Federweg, Sitzwinkel minim steiler, Tretlager etwas tiefer, travelbare 16cm Gabel bei ca. 65er Lenkwinkel wäre meine reizvolle Interpretation des Ganzen


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Juni 2011)

Für den geneigten Leser: Etwas Kinematik von Antonio OSUNA´s Blog "Linkage Design" (in spanisch):

*Nicolai ION 14 2011*

Una de las novedades de este año dentro de la marca Nicolai ha sido la ION 14, en teoría es un cuadro de Slopestyle y 4-Cross... pero si Nicolai quisiera podría sacar un modelo de Enduro bastante interesante con esta configuración.






En los siguientes graficos vemos el funcionamiento del sistema...


























Como podéis ver la eficacia de pedaleo de la ION 14 es muy similar al de toda la gama de Helius. El punto de giro principal no está tan alto como en la ION de DH y por eso el porcentaje de Anti-Squat está un poco bajo. El pedal Kickback sin embargo está muy bien y el cuadro solo tiene 9º de retroceso con un 32-15. El Brake Squat está en un 68%, una buena cifra, como suele ser habitual en todos los cuadros con Horst Link.

En la gráfica del Leverage Ratio vemos cual es la principal diferencia entre la ION y la Helius. La ION tiene un LR progresivo totalmente uniforme, mientras que la Helius es Lineal-Progresiva, el tramo inicial de la Helius no afecta demasiado pero el LR de la ION combinado con un amortiguador de aire puede suponer una pequeña ventaja. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Diamondaine (29. Juni 2011)

Übersetzt kommt dann etwa sowas raus:

Ein neues Feature in diesem Jahr innerhalb der Marke ist die ION Nicolai 14 geschlossen wurde, in der Theorie ist ein Bild von Slopestyle und 4-Cross ... aber wenn du willst Nicolai könnte eine ziemlich interessante Enduro-Modell in dieser Konfiguration.

[Bilder]

Wie Sie sehen können die Pedale Effizienz der ION 14 ist sehr ähnlich, die gesamte Palette von Helius. Die wichtigsten Wendepunkt ist nicht so hoch wie in der ION DH und damit der Anteil der Anti-Squat ist ein wenig niedrig. Kickback-Pedal ist aber in Ordnung und das Bild hat nur 9 von 32-15 Rückschlag. Das Brake Squat beträgt 68%, eine gute Figur, wie üblich in alle Tabellen mit Horst Link.

In der Grafik sehen wir die Leverage Ratio, die den Hauptunterschied zwischen ION und Helius ist. Die ION ist eine progressive LR völlig gleichmäßig, während die Linear-Progressive Helius ist die Strecke des Helius, aber keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf die ION LR mit einem Luftpolster kombiniert einen kleinen Vorteil.

Regards.

Damit es nicht jeder in den Google Übersetzer werfen muss 

Mich würden so langsam nähere infos zum ION 18 interessieren, eig....

Diamondaine


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Juni 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> *Übersetzt* kommt dann etwa sowas raus:
> 
> Ein neues Feature in diesem Jahr innerhalb der Marke ist die ION Nicolai 14 geschlossen wurde, in der Theorie ist ein Bild von Slopestyle und 4-Cross ... aber wenn du willst Nicolai könnte eine ziemlich interessante Enduro-Modell in dieser Konfiguration.
> 
> ...


... das hatte ich natürlich auch schon versucht und fand die Qualität des Google-Translators so "hochwertig" :kotz: , daß ich den "Ogginal"-Text belassen habe ...


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2011)

Man könnte laut diesem artikel das ding also im enduro bereich einsetzen, interessant.....

Ist es noch mal technisch ausgeschlossen das ding mit 160/160 FW aufzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (29. Juni 2011)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> ... das hatte ich natürlich auch schon versucht und fand die Qualität des Google-Translators so "hochwertig" :kotz: , daß ich den "Ogginal"-Text belassen habe ...



Ja der Text ist nicht sehr toll da muss ich dir zustimmen, allerdings muss ihn so nicht jeder in nen Übersetzer schmeißen. Ich denke nicht dass auch nur 10% der Nutzer dieses Forums den Spanischen Text einwandfrei verstehen können .

@trailterror:
Irre ich mich oder hatte jemand geschrieben dass bei den neuen ION's die Zahl hinter "ION" angibt wieviel cm Federweg zur Verfügung stehen? In diesem Falle wären dass dann natürlich 14cm=140mm. Ob dieser Federweg schon als "Enduro" zählt bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. Diese Einordnungen verschwimmen sowieso alle, meiner Meinung nach.

Wie ich neulich in Flims aufm Runca-Trail und in Chur-Brambrüesch bewiesen habe kann man auch mit nem 120er CC Downhill fahren, aber das ist jetzt ne andere Geschichte und etwas OT, denke ich mal 

Diamondaine


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Juni 2011)

(Ion)14 = Referenz-Gabelfederweg in cm
Federweg Hinterbau: Größe S = 106/114 mm; Größe M 117/126 mm
Max. Gabeleinbaulänge: 519 mm

160/160 mm Federweg: nö 

Bin auch wesentlich mehr interessiert am *ION18* jetze!


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2011)

Danke ihr beiden 

Dass die 14cm die referenzangabe ist wusst ich schon; hab mich nur gefragt obs auch mit etwas mehr möglich gewesen wäre....

Stimmt schon, mit ordentlicher fahrtechnik kann man seeehr viel anstellen; auch mit vermeintlich nicht wirklich geeigneten rädern


----------



## Harvester (29. Juni 2011)

auch ohne Spanischkenntisse kann man den Originaltext fast besser verstehen als die "Übersetzung"


----------



## Jendo (18. Juli 2011)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder mit dem ION 14:


und schon etwas älter:


mfg
Jendo


----------



## jholtz (1. September 2011)

Ich habe auf einer anderen Seite folgendes Bild gefunden:









ION 18?
Finds ganz geil


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2011)

das du das selbst gefunden hast, kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Da du ja zwei Threads unter dem übers Ion 14 den dafür aufgemachten Thread Ion 18 nicht gesehen hast...

 aber Danke...


----------

